# I do sit-ups and run but still have a "tire" around my waist.



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I have been working out for around a year now and I cannot get my lower abs into any type of shape. Despite doing 900 various crunches, ab roller, and 100 sit-ups four days a week, along with running and my regular workout on the weights, I still have a ‘tire’ around my waist. What [...]

*Read More...*


----------

